# New ukc champion



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

This weekend we took a few dogs to the grand river kennel club ukc show in rockton . There were 2 shows saturday and two sunday on saturday or girl 'swindle ' took reserve best in show in show 1 and best in show in show 2. Sunday she took group 2 in one show and group 3 in the second. Here is the photo from the show. Swindle is 14 months old, we have a couple of CKC points and hopefully finish her soon











Also attached are my Rally novice title picture with Carbon


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

beautiful dogs !!! and a huge congrats to you...love their names!!


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Congrats to you!! Wonderful achievements and very pretty dogs


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations..Carbon is a hunk!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you, Swindle & Carbon! Love their names too, gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go!!!


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

VERY nice dogs!!!

Congratulations and take care!


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

Congrats! Carbon is a nice lookin boy!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful dogs! Congratulations


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Congratulations! Carbon is so handsome! I love his color! Nice female as well.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

thank you


----------

